# Java Media Framework - SWT Canvas Bilder/Frames als Video speichern



## DarthShader (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein Programm, welches Zeichenoperationen in ein (SWT) Canvas macht. Nun möchte ich daraus eine Video Datei generieren, mit einfachem Format wie MPEG1 o.Ä. (meinetwegen auch erstmal unkomprimiert .

Ich habe gehört, dass dies mit dem Java Media Framework möglich ist. Ist das richtig? Ich habe leider noch nie damit gearbeitet, und hatte bisher nur irgendein sehr großes PDF vor Augen, welches mich sehr verwirrt hat (es sah aus wie son tech-doc über JMF).

Wenn dies mit JMF möglich ist, wie ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad, solch eine Video-Export Funktion zu schreiben, hat jemand vielleicht schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht?

Ich freue mich über jeden Tipp!

Vielen Dank


----------

